# Best case for iPad Air?



## DD

Just upgraded my 1st generation iPad to the iPad Air. I want a case that can stand up but is trim and lightweight. Suggestions


----------



## Pickett

I got the smart cover and http://www.amazon.com/LUVVITT-DOLCE-Generation-LIFETIME-WARRANTY/dp/B00D52HVXY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392854412&sr=8-1&keywords=luvvitt+ipad+air

I am really happy with the combo. The back is thick enough to protect, but light weight enough that I don't notice it. It is made to go with the smart cover, which I can easily whip off if I want and just use the ipad (almost) naked. I do not ever take off the back; it has a nice grippy feeling for holding onto.

The one problem is my screen protector bubbles up along the edge with this back on, but that seems to be a problem with any close fitting case. I may ditch the screen protector, or cut it down so it covers the viewing portion of the screen without having to slide under the back cover edge.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have the ipad mini, and love my case from Joy Factory.

Here's the link to the ipad air version:



(I have both the silver and denim versions, BRAT#1 has the bronze, and BRAT#2 has a denim one as well.)


----------



## Toby

Me too. On my original mini. I have the silver. Love the texture.


----------



## wilsondm2

I went with this case as it still uses the four panel front cover rather than the new style three panel cases. Very nice case and has a nice texture to front cover. I got the sky blue one and my wife got the purple one.

http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Carbon-Feature-Multi-Angle-Viewing/dp/B00BISWIHQ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0MP9ASN1X0W80E0GZMJX


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just pulled the trigger on aa new iPad Air, 64GB, WiFI and am thinking of covers. I ordered one of these already and am inconsidering a smart cover. I like the colors of the Apple covers, but, of course, they're pricey.



Pickett said:


> I got the smart cover and http://www.amazon.com/LUVVITT-DOLCE-Generation-LIFETIME-WARRANTY/dp/B00D52HVXY/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> I am really happy with the combo. The back is thick enough to protect, but light weight enough that I don't notice it. It is made to go with the smart cover, which I can easily whip off if I want and just use the ipad (almost) naked. I do not ever take off the back; it has a nice grippy feeling for holding onto.


This sounds really good: how are you liking it, wilsondm? Why did you like the four panels vs the three panels? I'm liking the color choices... But it looks like it wouldn't work with the back cover I've already ordered, thinking I was going to get the smart cover.



wilsondm2 said:


> I went with this case as it still uses the four panel front cover rather than the new style three panel cases. Very nice case and has a nice texture to front cover. I got the sky blue one and my wife got the purple one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Carbon-Feature-Multi-Angle-Viewing/dp/B00BISWIHQ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0MP9ASN1X0W80E0GZMJX


----------



## Pickett

Betsy:  I took off my Luvvitt back cover just yesterday because it occurred to me that perhaps the Smart Cover would magnetize flat to the back of the ipad without the back cover on; it does.  With the Luvvitt back cover I had to hold the Smart Cover to the back of the ipad and that was starting to bother me.  

I am in somewhat of a dilemma now bc I really like the back cover: it is nice to hold onto and it protects the corners of the ipad.  I can take off the smart cover every time I use the ipad or ditch the smart cover and go with a good screen protector ( I keep the ipad in a fabric case anyway when not in use and have yet to use the Smart Cover to prop up the ipad for viewing.) Or use the Smart Cover without the Luvvitt back.  I will probably end up doing one thing for a period of time then another for another bit of time. There seems to be no perfect solution in life.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting, Pickett---

I'll let you know.  I don't actually hold my iPad much; I have it on a stand, so maybe that won't matter.  I used an original Apple cover on the old iPad, which did fold flat against the back but wasn't magnetic.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

I have and love the Apple Smart Cover. Overpriced for sure, but it's very nice. Good quality, protects the 
iPad and doesn't add much bulk or weight at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mooshie78 said:


> I have and love the Apple Smart Cover. Overpriced for sure, but it's very nice. Good quality, protects the
> iPad and doesn't add much bulk or weight at all.


That's kind of where I'm heading, Mooshie. I like the lightness of it.

Has anyone seen the yellow in person? The picture on Amazon (where I have GC credit) is kind of creamy; the picture on the Apple website is more of a true yellow without being hurt-your-eyes yellow.

Ann and I are probably going to be having lunch within walking distance of an Apple Store on Thursday, I'm going to look at them there.

Betsy


----------



## wilsondm2

Betsy - i like the four panel cover because you can fold it in half behind the ipad and stick your finger in it while you hold it. makes it more stable. the three panel when folded behind the ipad doesn't leave enough room for a finger to go inside. Just my idiosyncrasy. However, I now have the Saddleback Leather case for the Air that i haven't taken off since i got it. Its a thing of beauty and comfort to hold.


----------



## Pickett

Pickett said:


> I took off my Luvvitt back cover just yesterday because it occurred to me that perhaps the Smart Cover would magnetize flat to the back of the ipad without the back cover on; it does. With the Luvvitt back cover I had to hold the Smart Cover to the back of the ipad and that was starting to bother me.


What do you know!! I put the back cover on my ipad again today and I am able to get the smart cover to magnetize in place on the back through the cover! Yeah!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

wilsondm2 said:


> Betsy - i like the four panel cover because you can fold it in half behind the ipad and stick your finger in it while you hold it. makes it more stable. the three panel when folded behind the ipad doesn't leave enough room for a finger to go inside. Just my idiosyncrasy. However, I now have the Saddleback Leather case for the Air that i haven't taken off since i got it. Its a thing of beauty and comfort to hold.


Ahh. I don't hold the iPad that much, it's on a stand or in my purse, so not a biggie. Is this the Saddleback?


I love leather, but don't care for the framing effect (for me), plus woohoo it's pricey! So back to considering the iPad Smart Cover, which is bad enough. 



Pickett said:


> What do you know!! I put the back cover on my ipad again today and I am able to get the smart cover to magnetize in place on the back through the cover! Yeah!


Good to know! I'm really thinking the Smart Cover is going to be where I go.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We were having lunch today in Clarendon, VA, VERY near an Apple Store, so I made hubby stop the car (parking is a zoo in Clarendon) while I ran in to look at the Smart Covers. I wanted yellow, but wanted to see it in person to make sure it was a yellow I could live with. Indeed, it was! And not as much as I remembered, so I came out with one, so now my Air is totally kitted.

EDIT: And I was surprised at how _nice_ the cover feels. 

Thanks for all the great suggestions, folks!

Betsy


----------



## wilsondm2

Yes Betsy that is the Saddleback Air case. I love mine and havent taken it off once since i got it. It is breaking in and aging nicely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

wilsondm2 said:


> Yes Betsy that is the Saddleback Air case. I love mine and havent taken it off once since i got it. It is breaking in and aging nicely.


That's great! I love leather, I'm sure it's gorgeous!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Does that Leather Saddleback Case have a magnet to turn on & off the iPad?


----------



## wilsondm2

nope - it doesn't use the magnet for the cover. it's just an extremely well made leather case.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for letting me know. Enjoy your case.


----------

